# Pictures of your predator guns...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is what i'm using right now. Remington R-15 in .223. Added the hogue rubber grip, and badger ordnance tactical latch to the charging handle. I've got the Harris 12-25" swivel bipod on there but still not sure how I feel about that vs shooting sticks.

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else is working with.


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

My Remington 700 SPS varmint .223 w/ harris bipod 13-23 inch model
Ill be using it tomorrow evening for my first hunt ever on coyote. 
I shot a lot over summer and i managed to pull off a group about half dollar sized at 100 yrds an i have no shootin skills what so ever


----------



## caffee (Jan 30, 2010)

nice rem700. i have the 204 with a nikon 3x9 primos bdc


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

nice! i wanna upgrade the scope asap. its the one that came with the gun and i just dont really trust it


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This is one of my varmint rifles. Stevens Model 200 XP .223. Not expensive by any means but it shoots straight and is dependable.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice i have a stevens .30-06 works great its not that expensive but like you said it shoots stright and reliable so far. I will put up a picture of my guns here in a little bit just have get them on my computer.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

DPMS lower with custom trigger
Model 1 upper 16" bull barrel .223
Tasco Varmint 2.5-10










New England Firearms Pardner Tactical/Turkey pump 12 gauge
Favorite Ammo Federal 3 inch #4 buck
<O






</O


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Is that a factory camo job on that Stevens? Looks good!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

-


Teamroper said:


> Is that a factory camo job on that Stevens? Looks good!


Yes, that is Stevens factory camo. The rifle also comes with a black stock for about $40-50 less.


----------



## Mariomac (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice rig! I have my eye on a Rock River Model in .223. I just discovered the R-15 and I really like the look plus I'm a Remington man. Seems a little pricey compared to the RR but then RR doesn't over a camo model.


----------



## fox (Feb 12, 2010)

Olympic arms with a lightforce nighthunter light, here in virginia most of our hunting is done at night with electric calls and spot lights. Its in .223 caliber but next year i plan on buying the remington R-15 in 204 caliber just for the bullet trajectory 204 is a little flatter.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

fox said:


> Olympic arms with a lightforce nighthunter light, here in virginia most of our hunting is done at night with electric calls and spot lights. Its in .223 caliber but next year i plan on buying the remington R-15 in 204 caliber just for the bullet trajectory 204 is a little flatter.
> 
> View attachment 79
> View attachment 78


Fox,
If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your Lightforce light and how much did you pay for it. I am trying to find one for hog hunting.
Thanks


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

bar-d, have you looked at these lights? Sniper Hawg Lights - Destroyer Video. i have not seen one but the pics and video look pretty good. MG


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

MG,
I have not but I will check them out. Thanks for the tip.


----------

